# WOW are Burton Speed Laces this crappy? Let me know your experience



## mkbr

You tried pulling the lace all the way forward and down? The noise it makes when locking/unlocking is normal


----------



## aholeinthewor2d

look at the picture..the slack of the lace is pulled all the way through the other side... the plastic piece isn't the issue. They are stuck inside.


----------



## aholeinthewor2d

Just got of the phone with BackCuntry. The girl wasn't familiar with the lacing but gave me an instant return without them even having the boots back yet. Also don't have to pay for shipping back to them. She put me on hold to take with someone who knew about boots and came back saying "yea his advice is to stay away from speed laces and he said a lot of people have issues with them"


----------



## Motogp990

I've personally never had any issues with the Burton speed laces seizing, like you describe, with the 3 Burton boots I've owned.

For the most part, I like the speed laces, except having to wrap them around the grips after I tighten.

It would be easier to help troubleshoot, having the boot in hand, however obv that can't be done.

For me when I'm taking my boots off, after I have the laces fully unwrapped, I give a hard yank forward to unlock the laces. It I didn't get it done. I'll yank backwards again, as if I was locking them in and then yank forward again to unlock.

GL


----------



## slyder

very similar to my daughters 32's and I don't care for them either. 
She broke a lace on her boot holding/kicking her board. Yes user error I know, but just wasn't happy with the design and again user error on her part she never really got them tight, not a ton of upper body strength on her little frame. 

sounds like you got treated with some good CS, so that is always good to hear


----------



## aholeinthewor2d

Yea it just sucks..the place I got them has no more of them in 7.5 and idk if its worth the risk getting them again..seriously it was the second time I tried them on..and they completely broke. I know how to use the laces if you look at the pic you would see the lace is free from the plastic piece and pulled all the way through the bottom. The DCs are single BOA which don't feel bad..idk.


----------



## aholeinthewor2d

ok so maybe other burton boots don't have this problem...maybe it's because the ruler wide is a brand new model this year but these things are JUNK. DO NOT buy these boots.

I was curious so I put the other one on again. Checked the lower zone lace and it was fine. It pulled back and forth through the boot smooth like it should. Tightened them and loosened them and it got VERY tight sliding through the boot. Tightened them one more time...STUCK. just like the other boot. I already got my refund from backcountry but called burton just to see what they would say. He was a dick and just said to return to back country. 



just a heads up these boots are total shit. Maybe other speed zones are fine but obviously they changed something with the tunnel inside the wides


----------



## f00bar

Shit happens, things break. Hell, an expensive pair of pants I bought my daughter for xmas had to be taken back because they neglected put in the hole for the button on them.

We all feel your frustration, but I have my doubts that Burton has created a flawed product line. They certainly know what they are doing when it comes to speed laces.

I have some rulers. They felt great until I got on the slopes with them. Then my right foot ached bad on and off. Before this season I had them heat molded and they've been great so far.


----------



## aholeinthewor2d

Yea I understand that sometimes shit just happens and I agree. This is completely different though. You think its impossible for a company to release product that has a manufacturing issue? That is the most stupid statement I have heard. If it was one boot I'd understand. But for BOTH boots to do the EXACT same thing. Like I said the seocond boot..first the lace got really tight..almost like the tunnel inside bent and was pinching the lace..then I tightened it again and it got completely stuck. 

I'm not saying other Burton boots are junk but these are. Why is it so hard for you to believe. Yes rulers have been around forever but the ruler wide is a brand new model this year..so its a brand new product.


----------



## Kevin137

How tight are you trying to do these boots up...!

The advantage with speed laces for me, is i know where i want th tems of how tight and they do not move throughout the day, but i can't where my boots so tight it cuts of circulation...! I pull the top in tight for sure, but the bottom, i pull to take slack and that is about it...!


----------



## Extazy

Tried 2 burtons with speed laces. I rode them like 8 times in total. Never had issues, but burtons dont fit my foot so wont try them for a while.

And that's is my experience...

I know people who love Ambushes and Whatever that SLX boot is.(Might spell it wrong)

I know even more people who used to wear Burton but now switched to Nike, Solomon, 32 and Ride.


----------



## SGboarder

aholeinthewor2d said:


> Yea I understand that sometimes shit just happens and I agree. This is completely different though. You think its impossible for a company to release product that has a manufacturing issue? That is the most stupid statement I have heard. If it was one boot I'd understand. But for BOTH boots to do the EXACT same thing. Like I said the seocond boot..first the lace got really tight..almost like the tunnel inside bent and was pinching the lace..then I tightened it again and it got completely stuck.
> 
> I'm not saying other Burton boots are junk but these are. Why is it so hard for you to believe. Yes rulers have been around forever but the ruler wide is a brand new model this year..so its a brand new product.


TBH, it sounds like some sort of user error. Sure, stuff breaks sometimes and there are manufacturing errors, but highly unlikely to have the same kind of issue on both boots of a pair. 
The Burton speedlacing is a pretty well established system and Burton is one of the largest makers of snowboard boots (and I think the Ruler is one of the best selling models after the Moto), so this all points to a specific issue.
FWIW, in 3 years of using Speedzone boots I have never encountered or heard of any similar issues.


----------



## downbox

Same problem in the Burton Ruler boot. After a few days of riding the lower laces wouldn't release. The laces were loose from the plastic lock at the top, but somewhere in the boot they were binding and won't release. Apparently others have had this problem. Design flaw in the Ruler. Going back to old school laces.


----------



## jtg

It's obviously not user error. If you sell a boot that someone is capable of screwing up that easily, you have a bad design.

Burton speedlaces aren't generally a problem and have been around forever, but it sounds like they changed something about this particular model/year that messed things up.


----------



## binarypie

downbox said:


> Same problem in the Burton Ruler boot. After a few days of riding the lower laces wouldn't release. The laces were loose from the plastic lock at the top, but somewhere in the boot they were binding and won't release. Apparently others have had this problem. Design flaw in the Ruler. Going back to old school laces.


Both of my speed lace boots get locked and it is actually because the plastic bit isn't unlocked all the way. Usually due to the amount of tension on the laces. Generally a quick tighten follow by a downward pull in one motion releases all of the tension and unlocks the laces.


----------



## aggie05

Not saying what is happening to you isn't a malfunction of the product, but it is odd that both boots did it in the same place and there aren't any other complaints online (that I can find anywhere), and let's be honest if there is a problem people will post about it (like you). I could be wrong, but I don't see Burton doing any major changes for a wide boot other than just making it wider. 
I have had 2 different pairs of rulers with the speed lacing system and haven't had a problem out of them. Am I lucky? IDK. Like I said, not accusing you of lying or anything, but maybe try bringing them to a shop to see if you did something wrong? Could just be user error. Good luck.


----------



## cerebroside

Had the same thing happen to my 2014 Rulers (non wide) last season. Just in the lower of one boot, heard a pop when tightening after about ten days riding. 

It's not jamming in the speed lace locking piece, it's actually happening inside the boot. Started out just having a lot of friction, got progressively worse with tightening/loosening the boots until I could barely get my foot out. I did have them pretty tight when it initially happened.

Anyway, Burton warrantied them no questions asked and I'm still riding the replacements. No other complaints. I've posted in a few other threads about Rulers here that I had to warranty them.


_Edit: Also, I think that if you are having this problem you should consider the possibility that you have boots which are the wrong size or not as stiff/responsive as you would like for all conditions. I suspect that the latter may be the case for me, and that I was overtightening to get more response. The boots rode better when very tight, but were less comfortable. It wouldn't surprise me if having them this tight caused the issue, when combined with my relatively small calves. I now ride them at a comfortable setting and try to use a bit more finesse. I will get stiffer boots at a later date._


----------



## binarypie

cerebroside said:


> _Edit: Also, I think that if you are having this problem you should consider the possibility that you have boots which are the wrong size or not as stiff/responsive as you would like for all conditions. I suspect that the latter may be the case for me, and that I was overtightening to get more response. The boots rode better when very tight, but were less comfortable. It wouldn't surprise me if having them this tight caused the issue, when combined with my relatively small calves. I now ride them at a comfortable setting and try to use a bit more finesse. I will get stiffer boots at a later date._



Both my Driver-X and Ions have the same issue. I don't think I could fit in a size 9 (current 9.5) but I guess I could try next time I need buy boots.


----------



## cerebroside

binarypie said:


> Both my Driver-X and Ions have the same issue. I don't think I could fit in a size 9 (current 9.5) but I guess I could try next time I need buy boots.


So to clarify, they ride better when uncomfortably tight? It's just a guess about the sizing/stiffness being the issue, I don't have a lot of experience with different boots.


----------



## downbox

"Both of my speed lace boots get locked and it is actually because the plastic bit isn't unlocked all the way. Usually due to the amount of tension on the laces. Generally a quick tighten follow by a downward pull in one motion releases all of the tension and unlocks the laces."

I wish that was the problem but with the laces totally loose at the top, they're seized somewhere in the boot. I can pull them loose using a pair of pliers, but it's a ridiculous amount of force to loosen them.


----------



## binarypie

cerebroside said:


> So to clarify, they ride better when uncomfortably tight? It's just a guess about the sizing/stiffness being the issue, I don't have a lot of experience with different boots.


The boots never feel uncomfortably tight so I don't think that is my issue.


----------



## aholeinthewor2d

To everyone saying this is user error PLEASE read the initial posts as well as the ones from other people clearly explaining this issue. It's not rocket science to tighten and loosen the boots. We are not talking about the lace not releasing from the plastic clip..we are talking about the lace being totally free from that clip, all the slack pulled through, and the lace still being stuck tightened..what's happening is the tunnel inside is bending each time you tighten..then it just locks..I to was able to barely pull my lace through with pliers but the boots were unusable. I already received a full refund.

I wrote an email to burton with pictures and this was part of the response

"Thanks for reaching out. We are sorry to hear of the issues you are having with those boots. I will be honest, I have heard of that issue before, but not with those boots. It is something that happens every once in a blue moon, but it is not limited to a specific boot. I have seen it on everything from a Moto to an SLX"


once again not saying every pair of burton boots has an issue but maybe most of them would if they were tightened enough..I just don't understand how they have been around so long and haven't fixed this issue...I can't see it being that hard to make a tunnel that would bend/break. If you search online you will see many people with issues with speed lace..they either break or the boot breaks inside and the lace is stuck. Don't get me wrong I love the ruler wides..sitting here in Ride Anthems about to return them because I don't like the fit as much. Really don't know what to do. I reached out to Burton again...If I take a chance on the Ruler Wides again I would like to have insurance that "IF" there is another issue...I can proved them proof of purchase and pictures etc...and get a new pair set to me...and then ship mine back..so I don't have to wait for mine to ship to them and be without boots for a couple weeks


----------



## Altephor

aholeinthewor2d said:


> To everyone saying this is user error PLEASE read the initial posts as well as the ones from other people clearly explaining this issue. It's not rocket science to tighten and loosen the boots. We are not talking about the lace not releasing from the plastic clip..we are talking about the lace being totally free from that clip, all the slack pulled through, and the lace still being stuck tightened..what's happening is the tunnel inside is bending each time you tighten..then it just locks..I to was able to barely pull my lace through with pliers but the boots were unusable. I already received a full refund.
> 
> I wrote an email to burton with pictures and this was part of the response
> 
> "Thanks for reaching out. We are sorry to hear of the issues you are having with those boots. I will be honest, I have heard of that issue before, but not with those boots. It is something that happens every once in a blue moon, but it is not limited to a specific boot. I have seen it on everything from a Moto to an SLX"
> 
> 
> once again not saying every pair of burton boots has an issue but maybe most of them would if they were tightened enough..I just don't understand how they have been around so long and haven't fixed this issue...I can't see it being that hard to make a tunnel that would bend/break. If you search online you will see many people with issues with speed lace..they either break or the boot breaks inside and the lace is stuck. Don't get me wrong I love the ruler wides..sitting here in Ride Anthems about to return them because I don't like the fit as much. Really don't know what to do. I reached out to Burton again...If I take a chance on the Ruler Wides again I would like to have insurance that "IF" there is another issue...I can proved them proof of purchase and pictures etc...and get a new pair set to me...and then ship mine back..so I don't have to wait for mine to ship to them and be without boots for a couple weeks



If you're iffy about Burton and are still looking for a wide boot, Salomon makes the Dialogue and the Synapse in wide. It's not as wide as the Ruler AFAIK, but certainly wider than your standard boot. I ride the Dialogues and love them so far. Still a speed lace, though.


----------



## cerebroside

Had an interesting (but very fixable) speedlace issue about 1.5 runs after posting in this thread. Will do a quick writeup on it.

Edit: Made a thread - Interesting Burton Speedlace issue and fix.


----------



## aholeinthewor2d

Yea I ordered another pair just to see..this time I will make sure to tighten them very tight and lots of times..if they break then I will return them again. Still looking for another boot in the meantime. Sucks because even online choices are limited in my size...and when I find a boot that looks decent they are way to soft or to stiff.

I actually just returned last years ride anthems..they fit good but the bottom of my foot started to hurt..their liner seems VERY basic and doesn't hold the heel to good. I can get this years Jacksons at a discount but idk if they are any different 


The one boot that keeps standing out was the Burton ambush from last year..I had it in an 8 but it was soooooo tight. Even though I'm a 7 I'm tempted to get it again in an 8.5 and just deal with it. Its still better than the size 10s I've been using


----------



## radiomuse210

Have you tried 32 boots? I've had both BOA and fast-track lacing (32's speed lacing) with no issues. Big fan of their dual BOA on the Binarys. Just a suggestion. I've never been a fan of Burton boots but have loved every pair of 32s I've owned.


----------



## ARSENALFAN

I will continue to buy K2 boots until I die. They are the ultimate. Burton boots cut my circulation off on the top of the foot and I cannot afford to be making 300 dollar mistakes. On my second pair of K2 boa ufo/t1s and couldn't be happier.


----------



## aholeinthewor2d

32 and k2 are probably the ones brands I have not tried..I see the lashed everywhere but I head they get extremely soft after a couple days..what about the k2 raider? I was thinking about trying those. If you have suggestions let me know. I have only ever owned one pair of boots but I think I would like a boot right in the middle when it comes to stiffness. $250 max. Maybe $300 but they would have to be an amazing fit.


----------



## ARSENALFAN

K2 T1 Snowboard Boots 2015 | evo


Give these a try. Support your local K2 dealer and get em heat molded if they feel good after 20 minutes on your feet.

as long as not too stiff 4U


----------



## SGboarder

aholeinthewor2d said:


> I just don't understand how they have been around so long and haven't fixed this issue...I can't see it being that hard to make a tunnel that would bend/break.


Because there is generally no issue - the cases of problems with Burton speed laces are a tiny percentage of the number of boots sold by Burton. 
I am sure they could build an even stronger lace tunnel, but it would be more bulky, require unnecessary engineering and expense, and potentially affect flex - all without any benefit to the 99+% of people who have no issues.


----------



## aholeinthewor2d

SGboarder said:


> Because there is generally no issue - the cases of problems with Burton speed laces are a tiny percentage of the number of boots sold by Burton.
> I am sure they could build an even stronger lace tunnel, but it would be more bulky, require unnecessary engineering and expense, and potentially affect flex - all without any benefit to the 99+% of people who have no issues.



I know what you mean but at the same time it doesn't mean a boot can't have an issue. Like I said before the Ruler has been around forever but the wide is a new model. How do you know if they changed the tunnel system at all?


----------



## aholeinthewor2d

Well I officially will never purchase Burton boots again. For all the people not understanding the issue or arguing please read.

I 100% agree that not every burton boot sold will have issues. It's just like any product in life. When you go online and read about problems it makes it seem like a lot of people are having issues because they go online to bitch, but they are really just a small percentage.

I just received my 2nd pair of Burton Ruler Wide boots tonight. The first ones got sent back last week and these boots were ordered from a different website. I knew there was a chance of having an issue again so I wanted to make sure I tested the boots good before the 10 day return window. I "planned" on pulling the bottom pretty tight to make sure it didn't happen again. If you spent $200+ on boots that you had an issue with before you would also test them before deciding to keep.

So anyways I did not even get as far as tightening them a lot to test them. I put them on and just tightened and loosened them as normal. I was NOT hard on them at all. After about 3 times sure enough there it was. I was pulling the lace for the lower section and it stopped getting tighter on my foot but the lace still pulled a little. It happened again. The lace tunnel bent/broke inside the boot and was pinching the lace. I was able to loosen it by hand (barely) this time. I tightened it again and then it locked in place even more. So this time I had to use pliers to pull it out and get my foot out. So naturally I try the other boot and the same thing happened. First time the lace just got a little tighter...could barely pull it free. Then it totally locked and I had to use pliers.

So here I am again with brand new 100% useless boots. If you have had good luck with Burton boots that's awesome. I am not saying they are all shit. These boots (Burton Ruler Wide) clearly have an issue. This is now 4 boots that this happened to. 

If you are thinking about getting these boots I highly suggest looking at other boots. To me it's not worth it to get another pair and then have to be VERY VERY careful when tightening the lower section and worry that it might happen again. At that point I would have to send them into burton to get fixed and be without boots. So I am going to call the online store now and return this pair


----------



## cerebroside

aholeinthewor2d said:


> ...
> 
> So here I am again with brand new 100% useless boots. If you have had good luck with Burton boots that's awesome. I am not saying they are all shit. These boots (Burton Ruler Wide) clearly have an issue. This is now 4 boots that this happened to.
> 
> ...


I've got to say man, if you're consistently breaking these laces before you even get to the hill, over four pairs of boots, it really does sound like you're doing something wrong. And this is coming from someone who has had the same issue (once, on once lace, in 30+ days of riding). Sure, it's possible Burton massively screwed something up in the wide version, but Occam's razor and all... :embarrased1:


----------



## aholeinthewor2d

cerebroside said:


> I've got to say man, if you're consistently breaking these laces before you even get to the hill, over four pairs of boots, it really does sound like you're doing something wrong. And this is coming from someone who has had the same issue (once, on once lace, in 30+ days of riding). Sure, it's possible Burton massively screwed something up in the wide version, but Occam's razor and all... :embarrased1:



Not 4 pairs. 2 Pairs. Trust me I know how it sounds but like I said. These are brand new boots for this year. Why is it so hard for people to think a company might release a product with an issue. It's not hard to lace a boot.

Like I said I could have probably been very very careful and not had an issue but you should be able to tighten the boots. I tightened it totally normal..did not yank on it at all. The top lace though..you can pull that as hard as you want and it's fine


----------



## aholeinthewor2d

I am coming from wearing size 10 boots...and my foot is a 7. I wanted more than anything to keep these boots because of how good they fit my foot and they are the correct size for me. That's why I ordered them again to give it a second chance. Within 15 minutes of opening they were broke. I have spoken with Burton and he agreed it's and issue that he has seen on every one of their boots. Also both websites/shops I ordered from..when I called to explain and return..they both said to stay away from speed laces and that I wouldn't believe how many issues they hear about


----------



## aholeinthewor2d

just to point something out..I had the Burton Ambush here but they were to tight. They had no issues at all..I could tighten the lower zone all I wanted and the lace still moved fine through the boot. With the ruler wides...first time you make it pretty tight..the lace gets harder to pull through..the next time it gets worse...keeps going until you have to pull it out with pliers. You can feel the tunnel give when pulling the lace


----------



## cerebroside

aholeinthewor2d said:


> Not 4 pairs. 2 Pairs. Trust me I know how it sounds but like I said. These are brand new boots for this year. Why is it so hard for people to think a company might release a product with an issue. It's not hard to lace a boot.
> 
> Like I said I could have probably been very very careful and not had an issue but you should be able to tighten the boots. I tightened it totally normal..did not yank on it at all. The top lace though..you can pull that as hard as you want and it's fine


Four boots, my mistake. I know that companies can have issues, and I know of plenty of bad products that have been put out by otherwise reputable manufacturers. If that is the case and every wide Ruler they have put out is faulty then I'm sure we will hear more about it. 

Obviously people are not going to be able to work this out right now over the internet, so I will leave it at that.

Edit: I understand the symptoms of the issue, as I had the same problem.


----------



## SGboarder

cerebroside said:


> I've got to say man, if you're consistently breaking these laces before you even get to the hill, over four pairs of boots, it really does sound like you're doing something wrong. And this is coming from someone who has had the same issue (once, on once lace, in 30+ days of riding). Sure, it's possible Burton massively screwed something up in the wide version, but Occam's razor and all... :embarrased1:


Exactly what I am thinking. Breaking 4 boots in the same way without doing anything wrong would be hugely improbable unless there is flaw in the boot design or manufacturing - in which case there would be more reports about such problems.
Anything other than user error is looking increasingly implausible as explanation.


----------



## jtg

Yes, even though retailers are confirming widespread problems, and we are talking about _pulling a string_, let's blame the user 

There is no room for user error here. They're snowboard boots, not ballet slippers. Like, think about what you're saying here.


----------



## SGboarder

jtg said:


> Yes, even though retailers are confirming widespread problems, and we are talking about _pulling a string_, let's blame the user
> 
> There is no room for user error here. They're snowboard boots, not ballet slippers. Like, think about what you're saying here.


Sorry, disagree. I have not heard anything about "retailers are confirming widespread problems" - if anything the opposite is the case. Even if there was some general but unreported issue, the likelihood of winding up with four defective boots is just too small to suspect anything but a specific issue. The common factor here is the user.

People mess up the simplest things...


----------



## jtg

Sure thing hktrdr.


----------



## Lamps

jtg said:


> Sure thing hktrdr.


I hope HK is back. 

Has this happened to anyone else with these boots? Anybody bought these and not had a problem?

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## ekb18c

What are the chances that it occurred to all 4 boots? I'm doubting it, you should buy lottery tickets.


----------



## SGboarder

jtg said:


> Sure thing hktrdr.


Ok, I see what you did there. Sorry, but I am not going to get all worked up about this like the guy in the other thread (who I said sounded like hktrdr).


----------



## aholeinthewor2d

lol for the people who think it is user error please purchase the boots just to test. Zappos and some other sites have free returns and other sites will return for free if they break.

you have to be retarded to think that this is user error..people just comment without reading all the posts

I was not even pulling that hard on the second pair and the lower zone got stuck. Can you tell me the "correct" way I should pull a piece of string?

Most people like speed zone systems because you can get them tight. This thread was meant to help inform people about these boots. If they fit you then get them I am just recommending to really test them out before actually riding in them.
You don't know what I have been through trying to find boots and these things fit amazing but like I said. It's not worth it to me to have to baby them and know if I accidentally pull the slightest bit to much one day then I am out of boots while burton fixes them


----------



## cerebroside

aholeinthewor2d said:


> lol for the people who think it is user error please purchase the boots just to test. Zappos and some other sites have free returns and other sites will return for free if they break.
> 
> you have to be retarded to think that this is user error..people just comment without reading all the posts
> 
> I was not even pulling that hard on the second pair and the lower zone got stuck. Can you tell me the "correct" way I should pull a piece of string?
> 
> Most people like speed zone systems because you can get them tight. This thread was meant to help inform people about these boots. If they fit you then get them I am just recommending to really test them out before actually riding in them.
> You don't know what I have been through trying to find boots and these things fit amazing but like I said. It's not worth it to me to have to baby them and know if I accidentally pull the slightest bit to much one day then I am out of boots while burton fixes them


Ok, hypothetical sizing error I referred to earlier: 

- You bought boots that fit you in the upper, but are too big in the lower. 
- You tighten the upper and it feels tight on your calf before you put enough force to damage the lace mechanism. 
- When you tighten the lower the shell has to flex a lot more than it was designed to to be tight on your foot, requiring a lot of tension in the laces. 
- Because the lace tightening motion is effectively a deadlift you can put a lot more force into the laces than is necessary, making them easy to put on, but also easy to overtighten.
- The laces break from overtightening, despite the boot not being overly tight on your foot.

Burton has been making speedlaces for a long time. When this issue happened to me I could not find any previously documented cases of it happening, and the store had never seen it happen before. Sure, it's possible that they have introduced something different in this model that screwed things up, but until more reports of that come to light it is more likely that the problem is with you. That is not 'retarded'.


----------



## Motogp990

Obviously if you don't live close to any good shops or a shop for that matter, your options are limited.

However, this thread is a prime example why I'm willing to pay a bit of a premium to buy at my local store.

Get to try on right there and don't have to deal with hassles of returning through the mail.


----------



## TidO

*Burton Ruler laces issue*

Hi, I just bought a new pair of Burton Ruler boots with speed laces. Tried 3 different sizes at the shop so I tightened 3 boots at the shop. On one model exactly the same problem appeared. A lace got stuck inside the first tunnel iof the low laces without any chance to move it (up or down). Any part of the lace that can be reached with a bare hand is loosen. The problem is inside the shoe. The seller was shocked that something like this happened. He never saw this kind of issue. So I thought that it is one in a million issue. So I bought the other pair (Ruler also, but different design). Came home and guess what happened? The same issue as in the shop. The lace is not stucked that hard so it can be moved but with a REALLY huge use of strength. No solution found so far so please any help would be appreciated. I decided to return them and I'm looking for a different model. Second Burton boots but really shitty model. Speed laces just suck.


----------



## suneo

hey ahole I'm pretty sure I got a pair of your returned boots. After some help with finding out my correct boot size, Wiredsport and Altephor pointed me in the direction of either Salomon Dialogue Wides in 8 or Burton Ruler Wides in 7.5. I started with the Salomon first since I was not a fan of the Burton lacing system, but they are still too tight even at 1/2 size up.

I ended up getting the Burtons in 7.5 (from backcountry) and they do fit like a dream in comparison......but the lower regions in both boots are fairly stuck. Pulling them tight moves them nowhere, loosening the lace from the lock, and pulling up on the lace tab does nothing. I even tried just straight up prying up on the laces....which actually let me loosen one of the boots, but for the other it was a no go. Though they did loosen up a little, it felt like it was definitely caught on something, because after tightening them up again slightly, I could not get them loose easily.

I was about to come on this forum to ask whether all Burton speed laces are like this, but it just so happens this was the first thread that jumped out at me lol. Unfortunately I will probably be sending these back. Anybody got any ideas on what a wide footer should do now?


tl;dr I ended up receiving the same pair of Burton Ruler Wides that the OP returned due to lacing issues in the lower half of the speed lace system for each boot. Unfortunately these Burtons in 7.5 are the only one that fit me very well. Salomon wide boots in size 8 are still too narrow/small for me.  Need advice but pretty sure there aren't any other options out there specifically for wide feet.


----------



## Snowrax

I've got 2 pairs of Ruler Wides coming this week. Will let you know if I got issues too. From browsing other posts, I'm investigating Ride boots even though they don't specifically say wide.


----------



## Seppuccu

Vans, DC, and ThirtyTwo all make boots for wide feet. Or so I've heard.


----------



## ETM

Ride is where its at


----------



## f00bar

I like my speed laces, however they aren't really all that speedy when you take into account the time to wind them around the pull and tuck into the pockets.

Don't get me wrong, not complaining and it's really a matter of seconds, but it did give me a chuckle when I realized everyone else was ready to go and I was winding away like bringing in a kite.


----------



## Randomseed

reddit much?



suneo said:


> tl;dr I ended up receiving the same pair of Burton Ruler Wides that the OP returned due to lacing issues in the lower half of the speed lace system for each boot. Unfortunately these Burtons in 7.5 are the only one that fit me very well. Salomon wide boots in size 8 are still too narrow/small for me. Need advice but pretty sure there aren't any other options out there specifically for wide feet.


----------



## Tatanka Head

ETM said:


> Ride is where its at


QFT.

I love my Insanos.


----------



## mosf88

Tatanka Head said:


> QFT.
> 
> I love my Insanos.


I had an old pair of Insanos and they were great but the older single boa didn't quite fit me right (I needed it looser in the toe box) and I switched to Forum speed lace boots last year. Also my son has been riding on Burton speed lace this year. Anyways two seasons on my speed lace boots probably 30+ days and no problems ever for me. 

With speed lace, when I wrap the cord around the handle the cord gets twisted, and sometimes seems to bunch up when I pull out the handle and start to loosen it. So I always "untwist" the cord before loosening. I could see the laces getting stuck if the cord gets bunched up inside the channel.


----------



## suneo

Randomseed said:


> reddit much?


haha actually no, not really. I just know I have a tendency to write long winded text sometimes.


----------



## Triple8Sol

I've had a couple pairs of Burton speedlaces and although they never seized like you're describing, they both snapped within the first season. Anyways, try Salomon, they make wide versions of a couple of their boots like the Synapse and Dialogue.


----------



## suneo

At least in my case the Burton ruler wides are the best fitting for me at the correct size (7.5). The Salomon wide boots are way tight even at size 8 for me, and I really don't want to size up any more or I'd just be in the same boat that I'm in now. :/ It's true that Burtons are significantly wider at these sizes over Salomon. Burton's website says the Ruler Wides are based on a 3E last, which fit the shape of my foot WAY better. Not certain about the Salomon wides, but I was still spilling over the shape of the insoles quite a bit.


----------



## johnsnowboards

f00bar said:


> I like my speed laces, however they aren't really all that speedy when you take into account the time to wind them around the pull and tuck into the pockets.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, not complaining and it's really a matter of seconds, but it did give me a chuckle when I realized everyone else was ready to go and I was winding away like bringing in a kite.



probably a tad off topic, would it cause problems if I don't wind the excess lace to the handle?

I've had Burton Motos for 3 years, after I tighten I just put the handle in the handle pocket thingy and leave the excess lace hanging around under my pants.


I haven't noticed any problems or felt that the boots loosed up during the day. But is this possibly a bad behavior that I should avoid next time?




Anyways, to contribute to the topic, I've never had problems with the speed laces on my Motos. I've been getting a lot of heel lift lately, not sure if it's because the lining packed out, or if I've had it before as well but only payed attention to it just now. Because of this heal lift, I've been tightening the boots extra tight to the point where I have to use some muscle to get them tight. No laces getting stuck yet, maybe I'm just lucky or maybe the Motos lacing are better built than the Rulers?


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Lamps said:


> I hope HK is back.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else with these boots? Anybody bought these and not had a problem?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jeff


4 seasons in my Burton Driver X and not a glitch.


----------



## kalev

johnsnowboards said:


> Anyways, to contribute to the topic, I've never had problems with the speed laces on my Motos. I've been getting a lot of heel lift lately, not sure if it's because the lining packed out, or if I've had it before as well but only payed attention to it just now. Because of this heal lift, I've been tightening the boots extra tight to the point where I have to use some muscle to get them tight. No laces getting stuck yet, maybe I'm just lucky or maybe the Motos lacing are better built than the Rulers?


I've got an old paid of Motos and have never had any issues with the laces - but I also have noticed some pretty bad heel lift this year(especially when carving). 

I think its just the boots getting old (and not being that great in the first place)


----------



## TidO

I've just returned Burton Ruler shoes and hoping that they will refund my purchase. They don't have any model for me that would fit me so I was told that this is the only option. Anyway, I've bought Nitro Select TLS and hoping that they will satisfy my needs. Going on a holiday in ITA so I will give you feedback when I return. So far they fit perfect (also in the binding).


----------



## Rogue

First day on the mountain I was lacing up in the bathroom and POP! The lace before it enters the boot just severed in half. Luckily all I did was tie the two ends back together, but still pretty lame to have that happen before even hitting the snow....Haven't contacted Burton because I'm too lazy and well, depsite the crummy season I've still been riding a lot. 

Burton Felix 2014


----------



## itslow

I've had 3 pairs of Ruler Wide boots over the course of trying to find the best fitting boot for my feet. Have not experienced this issue at all with any of them, including the ones I've kept and used out on the snow. Go figure.

FWIW, a Ruler Wide is wider than a Synapse Wide (3E vs 2E).


----------



## TidO

Full refund in 2 weeks after returning boots.


----------



## poutanen

KIRKRIDER said:


> 4 seasons in my Burton Driver X and not a glitch.


Same here, I've had 3-4 pairs of Burton speedlace boots and never had an issue. Over 250 days! :jumping1:

Also, I've never had an issue with Burton warranty services. I wouldn't hesitate to buy speedlaces for worry of them breaking.


----------



## Bsbrit

I am feeling sick tonight as I went snowboarding over the weekend and broke my wrist on one of my first runs but just prior I noticed that my Burton speed locking boots kept coming undone and I had not been on the hill for over a year and forgot or could not remember how to get them to stay tight I’ve been in the hospital and had my arm set twice now but I’m still wondering if the fact that my boots were coming loose is what caused me to fall randomlyWhen trying to control my board at which point I broke my wrist sad times typing with my voice so no punctuation as well sorry folks


----------



## Rip154

You lock them by pulling the laces back. Never had it come undone unless the lock was broken, had a crack in it. If the laces are really wound up/twisted, it might be hard to lock them.


----------



## Manicmouse

Sounds like broken boots. When you pull the laces to tighten they are locked. The mechanism is that simple. They should only loosen when you pull the laces forward and click them to unlock.

Had no issues with my Burton Driver X boots that are old enough to be a little embarrassing...


----------



## Bsbrit

Manicmouse said:


> Sounds like broken boots. When you pull the laces to tighten they are locked. The mechanism is that simple. They should only loosen when you pull the laces forward and click them to unlock.
> 
> Had no issues with my Burton Driver X boots that are old enough to be a little embarrassing...


----------



## Bsbrit

Yeah it’s just crazy I’m sitting here in the aftermath a week after my injury and have a long way to go I am young healthy and in control and there was really no reason I fell how I fell and got hurt but literally on the runs prior my boots were coming loose and I told myself I need to stop and stop the people I’m with the tell them that my boots he coming loose and I need to figure it out I’ve snowboard with these boots dozens of times in the past but literally just took a year and a half sabbatical because of Covid and just other things of not getting to a mountain but it’s crazy the injury ever occurred for such small inputs but I do wonder as I picked up speed if loose boots hindered by ability to control how Iwas used to it.

It’s tough to blame the boot but it was really on my mind on the hill to stop and get on my phone and figure out why the hell these boots that I knew how to tie or thought I knew how to tie kept coming loose but next thing I know I was in a buggy getting taken down the hill with a broken wrist.


----------



## Manicmouse

How bad is your wrist? Broke my left wrist a year ago... I've got a plate and screws now. PM me if you want to talk about the rehab.


----------

